# sprinkler



## nickel (Sep 7, 2008)

Μόλις πέρασα μια ψυχρολουσία ιστοπλοώντας σε αναζήτηση μεταφρασμάτων για το *sprinkler*. Την είχα περάσει και παλιότερα, αλλά αυτή τη φορά αποφάσισα να κάνω κανονικό κατάβρεγμα.

Για να μη σας μπερδεύω, θα χρησιμοποιώ τη σαφέστατη και αδιαμφισβήτητη λέξη *σπρίνκλερ* (άλλο αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι που προτιμούν να το γράφουν *σπρίγκλερ ή *σπρίνγκλερ).

Όπως θα ξέρετε (βάζω και εικόνες) υπάρχουν σπρίνκλερ που βάζουμε στον κήπο για πότισμα και σπρίνκλερ που βάζουμε στις οροφές για να σβήνουν φωτιές.







Για τα πρώτα γράφει η Wikipedia:
Sprinklers that spray in a fixed pattern are generally called sprays or spray heads. Sprays are not usually designed to operate at pressures above 30 lbf/in² (200 kPa), due to misting problems that may develop.

Higher pressure sprinklers that rotate around themselves are driven by a ball drive, gear drive, or impact mechanism (impact sprinklers). These can be designed to rotate in a full or partial circle.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irrigation_sprinkler
Στον κήπο του σπιτιού έχουμε τα lawn sprinklers.

Αυτά τα σπρίνκλερ, εκτός από σπρίνκλερ, τα λένε «εκτοξευτήρες δέσμης νερού» (για να μην τα μπερδεύουμε με τους εκτοξευτήρες βλημάτων) και άλλοι τα λένε «κυκλικά ποτιστικά». (Το «ποτιστικό μπεκ» που κυκλοφορεί είναι κανονικά μετάφραση του spray nozzle.)

Τέλος πάντων, μπερδεύτηκα εκεί και πήγα στους πυροσβεστήρες οροφής. Σε ΦΕΚ διαβάζω _αυτοδιεγειρόμενος πυροσβεστήρας οροφής_ και _αυτόματος καταιονητήρας_ (συσκευή συνδεδεμένη µε δίκτυο παροχής νερού, η οποία ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα σε μια προκαθορισμένη θερμοκρασία και εκτοξεύει νερό). 

Λοιπόν εμένα ο _καταιονητήρας_ μού τράβηξε το ενδιαφέρον. Εν αρχή ην το ρήμα _καταιονώ_ (βρέχω κάποιον ή κάτι με νερό που πέφτει με ορμή από πάνω σαν βροχή, καταβρέχω). Άρα οι αρχαίοι είχαν και _καταιόνηση_. Τι βρίσκουμε στα σημερινά λεξικά;

Στο ΛΚΝ:
*καταιονητήρας* ο: (λόγ.) συσκευή για: α. ντους. β. υποκλυσμό.
*καταιονισμός* ο: (λόγ.) κατάβρεγμα με συσκευή που εκτοξεύει το νερό από ψηλά, σαν βροχή || (ειδικότ.) ντους. [λόγ. < αρχ. ρ. καταιον(η)- -ισμός (σφαλερή παραγωγή)]
Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*καταιόνηση*, επίσης *καταιονισμός*
*καταιονητήρας*
Στο Μείζον:
*καταιόνηση* και *καταιονισμός*
*καταιονητήρ* (!)
*καταιονίζω* και *καταιονώ*

Χρησιμοποιείται το ρήμα; Ελάχιστα ευρήματα για το _καταιονίζω_, σχεδόν κανένα για το _καταιονώ_. Κατανοητό.
Δεκαπλάσια ευρήματα για τον _καταιονισμό_ σε σχέση με την _καταιόνηση_.
Το κλου είναι στο σπρίνκλερ.

Στην Wikipedia *καταιονητήρας*:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Καταιονητήρας

Στην Live-Pedia:
http://www.livepedia.gr/index.php/Καταιονητήρας
*καταιονητήρας* ο 
1. η συσκευή που χρησιμοποιείται για *καταιόνιση* και είναι συνήθως τοποθετημένη στο λουτρό
2. (ιατρ.) όργανο που χρησιμοποιείται για το καθάρισμα, το πλύσιμο μιας κοιλότητα του σώματος.

Στο Γκουγκλ, όσοι _καταιονητήρες_ (240), άλλοι τόσοι _καταιονιστήρες_ (292).
Αλλά πιο πολλοί απ’ όλους οι *_καταιωνιστήρες_ (651)!

Εδώ πάλι, γράφει ένας μηχανικός ασφαλείας:
Στον τεχνικό κόσμο ο όρος «καταιονητήρας» έχει αντικατασταθεί από τον Αγγλικό όρο «sprinkler». Μολαταύτα, εμείς θα επιμείνουμε στην Ελληνική απόδοση η οποία χρησιμοποιείται και στην ΤΟΤΕΕ 2451/86.
Και πιο κάτω:
Οι *καταιωνητήρες* είναι μικρά εξαρτήματα των αντίστοιχων δικτύων πυρόσβεσης…

Αμάν πια! Με κάτι τέτοια διαιονίζεται διαιωνίζεται το πρόβλημα.

Προτάσεις:
(Χάριν ομοιομορφίας)
*καταιονίζω, καταιονισμός, καταιονιστήρας*
Safe bet:
το σπρίνκλερ, (υποκορ.) το σπρινκλεράκι :)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 7, 2008)

Στο Π.Δ. 71/88 (Κανονισμός Πυροπροστασίας Κτιρίων) διαβάζουμε:

_4.3. Πυρόσβεση 
4.3.1. Όπου απαιτείται από τις ειδικές διατάξεις εγκαθίσταται αυτόµατο σύστηµα πυρόσβεσης. 
Το *αυτόµατο σύστηµα καταιονητήρων* (SPRINKLERS) εγκαθίσταται κατόπιν µελέτης διπλωµατούχου µηχανικού, σύµφωνα µε το παράρτηµα Γ’ της πυροσβεστικής διάταξης 3/81 «Βασικά στοιχεία εγκαταστάσεων συστήµατος καταιονισµού ύδατος».
Το σύστηµα πρέπει να περιλαµβάνει εξοπλισµό για την τροφοδοσία νερού (αντλίες, εφεδρική δεξαµενή νερού ή πιεστικό δοχείο ή/και σύνδεση µε υδροδοτικό δίκτυο της πόλης) και ξεχωριστό υδραυλικό δίκτυο σωληνώσεων που καταλήγει σε *ειδικές κεφαλές εκτόξευσης νερού, τους καταιονητήρες*_​_. _
Καλά, πώς σου ήρθε αυτό βραδιάτικα;:)


----------



## Bear (Sep 7, 2008)

Φαίνεται ήταν ζεστό το βράδυ.;)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2008)

Για το _sprinkler_ κάποια λεξικά δίνουν και το _ψεκαστήρας_. Και, ναι, «καταιονητήρ» δίνει και το Magenta. Θυμάμαι δε από τα σχολικά μου χρόνια που λέγαμε στη Χημεία ότι «καταιονίζεται ύδωρ». Εμένα πάντως το _καταιονιστήρας_ μού βγαίνει πιο φυσικά.

ΥΓ Όσο δε για το _*καταιωνιστήρας_, εφόσον ώνια = αγορές, ψώνια (από το _ωνούμαι_), λογικά δεν είναι αυτός που κατεβαίνει για ψώνια;  (Πάντως εγώ προτιμώ τα _sprinkles_ της ζαχαροπλαστικής. )


----------

